# ontario black bear hunt...any suggestions



## Rhynoman1984 (Dec 18, 2012)

I would like to go on a fall black bear hunt in ontario.  just seeing if anyone on here can recommend an outfitter. would like advice from someone who has hunted in canada before if possible.Open to all suggestion. Thanks in advance for the advice. Hope yall have a merry christmas


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## bigwood56 (Dec 18, 2012)

Are you dead set on Ontario or would Saskatchewan work?
The place we go still does fall hunts i think. if interested p.m me.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 20, 2012)

I've hunted The Bears Den in Caramat Ont twice and always saw bears. They have two areas, one is bow only and other is bow or gun. Bears over bait with a gun is zero challenge. Bears at 15 feet with a longbow is fairly exciting.  All bears killed are hauled out whole and weighted. Biggest I've seen was 435# but the best was 275# former heavy weight champion of the woods on the downside. Huge head, stubby ears and scarred up face. Beautiful bear. The price is right but the drive from Ga would be 30 hours I bet. If you like to stalk bears BC is the place. Spring time along the Fraser River as the bears come down to feed on grass is exciting. Just as likely to see a Griz as a Black but to many Griz keep the Blacks on their toes and spooky.  Hunted bears in Quebec, Alaska and Manitoba too but Ontario (fall) and BC (spring) had the most bears.


----------



## Boomer911 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Ontario Bar Hunt*

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/hunting/2012/11/first-bear-ontario-black-bear-bowhunt

Check it out 
great place Ralph is awesome, nice people 
I have been hunting there for many years


----------



## Boomer911 (Dec 20, 2012)

http://articedgeoutfitters.com/

Check out the link 
You will be very happy amd I think the price is right 
They know what they are doing, they prefer that you Bow hunt hoever I think you can rifle hunt as well 
Any questions contact me


----------



## ttwodog (Dec 20, 2012)

*Bear Hunt*

Check with Russell Outdoor Guides.  Jerry has a Bear Hunt Concession for the spring season that hasn't had anyone hunting on it the past few years.  He is a great guy and has had plenty of time with guide services.  He has a guide service in Ontario that is taken care things in the off season. www.russelloutdoorguides.com


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out Northern woods lodge.  Very good people.  One of the older outfits around with lots of options and reasonable prices. The food is tasty too.  Fishing aint shabby either.


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive hunted Quebec twice and new brunswick once. unreal how many bears up there. places usually run 2000-2500. If youre interested pm me and i will send you contact info.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Feb 3, 2013)

Buy you a bugtamer suit Have 2 thermacells and lots of bug spray and some real good rain gear


----------

